# What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?



## RosettaStoned (Mar 11, 2014)

What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

Monty python was my childhood, you can't fool me!


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Look out!

The INFJs may say, "Ni!" to you.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

A witch? Can we burn her?


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> A witch? Can we burn her?


Only if she weighs the same as a Zombie Devil Duc.....wait a minute! :shocked:


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

"Ekki-Ekki-Ekki-Ekki-PTANG. Zoom-Boing."


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Im FiNe said:


> Only if she weighs the same as a Zombie Devil Duc.....wait a minute! :shocked:



ni.... NI! NI! NI!


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Zster said:


> "Ekki-Ekki-Ekki-Ekki-PTANG. Zoom-Boing."


O, Zster, who says . . . who till recently said "Ni", what this thread needs *IS* . . . s shrubbery!


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Im FiNe said:


> O, Zster, who says . . . who till recently said "Ni", what this thread needs *IS* . . . s shrubbery!



Then, when you have found the shrubbery, you must place it here, beside this shrubbery, only slightly higher so you get a two layer effect...

THEN, you must cut down the mightiest tree in the forrest with... a herring!


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Go away, or I shall taunt you a second time!


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Zster said:


> THEN, you must cut down the mightiest tree in the forrest with... a herring!


I almost pissed myself when I saw this scene, hilarious


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry, had to.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

*claps coconuts*


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

RainyAutumnTwilight said:


> View attachment 95241


I soiled my armor, I was so scared.


----------

